# Sycamore/Walnut Wand



## badger (Jul 15, 2008)

I had a request to make a custom wand for a person, based on the Harry Potter books/movies franchise. 

Here is what I came up with based on her specs: (Sycamore handle, walnut shaft, 15" long)

Wand:






Close up of the handle:





I've done quite a few of these in the past, for Harry Potter fans, lots of fun.

badger


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

I like it. 

I'm waiting for th next movie to come out then I'll be able to get rid of a bunch of scraps by turning them into wands for fans. Then I can buy more kits. []


----------



## shawn394 (Jul 15, 2008)

Do you use a dowel to join the two woods or just glue.  I have made a couple but just out of one wood.  They are fun to make.  Thanks


----------



## Gagler (Jul 15, 2008)

Those make great gifts.  My Dad made some for each of the grandkids for Christmas and they were an instant hit, and the kids play with them all of the time.  Yours is nice looking, some kid is going to be proud.


----------



## ahoiberg (Jul 16, 2008)

that's a nice looking wand. do you just turn between centers or use a collet chuck or what?


----------



## badger (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shawn394_
> 
> Do you use a dowel to join the two woods or just glue.  I have made a couple but just out of one wood.  They are fun to make.  Thanks



Yes, I use a thin dowel that is the size of my bottle stopper mandrel.


----------



## badger (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ahoiberg_
> 
> that's a nice looking wand. do you just turn between centers or use a collet chuck or what?



I use a bottle stopper mandrel that I got from I think CSUSA.  I drill the hole, thread it on, and apply light pressure with the tailstock.  Then when I'm ready to turn the end and finish I pull it away from the tail stock and finish.  I do the same thing for the shaft and handle.

I use some thin dowling that matches the size of the hole for the mandrel very snugly and a dab of CA and voila!  

badger


----------



## desertyellow (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice work.
The grain on the sycamore is gorgeous.


----------

